# Best Flathead Lures



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

Interested to know what your favourite flathead lures are 

cheers,

matt


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Manns Stretch 5. Go Scarlet O'hara - the pink one.

Or upsize to the Stretch 10. They are well priced too. Cheaper now than many years ago when they were the premium lure.

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Gary glitter Squidgy and Cocahoe minnow soft plastic.SNAPPERZ


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

G'day Matt. I was impressed with how well the LC NW Pencil 52 worked on a recent trip. In the past, I've had most success on Gulp soft plastics. 3" minnow in pumpkinseed has been the most prolific for me in estuaries and rivers. But I've also had success with hard bodies (eg subsurface - Ecogear SX40 and many others; or surface poppers such as a 45mm Strike Pro Rack Popper in colour XBBO).

Personally I think that technique is more important than the lure, since flatties are not too fussy about what they bite. The thread in this section about fishing for flatties shares some great techniques.


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

my favourites are squidge fish in either bloodworm or black and gold and the kokoda sprog diver.
i agree with revo in the fact that it is more the way you work the lure as the flatty arent particulaly fussed.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Stiffy Minnow's....Brown Snake colour, round the $15.00 mark.I have nailed a wide variety of fish on these little fella's.


----------



## mattmoki (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree with Revo. I think the right location and the right technique are perhaps more important than the lure. I usually just use berkley pumkinseed minnows, but have landed heaps of flathead with lots of other random plastics. Apart from the usual light running sinker/jig head rig, sometime's I'll use a paternoster rig with bait on one hook and soft plastic on the other. Catch rate is often about the same for the bait as the plastic. I have even used plastic below and a surf popper on the top hook - again a 50/50 result between the two. My son caught a good size flattie on a dried apricot last weekend! I really don't think they are fussy eaters! cheers Matt


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Pretty much anything that swims past them. I've caught them on gulps, blades, atomic soft plastics, dried out 3inch gulp prawns and even some cheapo mojiko stuff. Thats flathead for ya ;-)


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

3inch wriggler on a spine  caught 10 in a day at Tweed Heads


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

proangler said:


> Pretty much anything that swims past them. I've caught them on gulps, blades, atomic soft plastics, dried out 3inch gulp prawns and even some cheapo mojiko stuff. Thats flathead for ya ;-)


Yeah, my thought's also, just make sure whatever you use is bashing the bottom occasionally to attract their attention.


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

Squidgy fish in gary glitter.


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

Rapala X-rap XRS-6, whatever colour.

Never had anything that seems to match these on flathead.


----------



## Donkey (Oct 21, 2008)

Atomic 3 inch bass grub in tomato core.


----------

